# My new guppies:



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

My new guppies:


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cool looking! Are you selectively breeding them?


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you my friend. Yes, I selectively breeding them.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Chok guzel balaklar, arkadash! 
I didn't know there are so pretty Guppies in Turkish, my friend!


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you Hristo.  I breed them at my tank.


----------

